
The Double Battle: Frederick Douglass’s Moral Crusade - samclemens
https://www.thenation.com/article/the-double-battle/
======
7000skeletons
If you only ever read one book on slavery and the abolitionist movement, it
really ought to be 'Narrative of the Life of Frederick Douglass'. I can
remember reading it for the first time at uni as part of a module on American
History, and just how potently it brought home the realities of what it was to
be in the situation Douglass was in.

